# Pic's of my 1st honey harvest



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice job Steve, I can't wait till I can harvest. Is the dark honey Buckwheat? Madison...


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Thats some serious honey! Is that a top cover with the burr comb?


----------



## Steve C (Jun 25, 2006)

Madison68:

No..... I kinda don't know what this is.... but it's not buckwheat.... there was none planted around the hives.....
the Dark honey came off of the hive in the pic.... the other hive also had burr like the pic.... just more honey....

Newbee 101:
Yep.... that is a top cover.... the person I bought these from had put on baggie feeders for the spring(Mar) buildup...but did not get back to look at them....
I bought both hives from him and brought them home... when I went to open the top's they were kinda of heavy.. he he he

The whole hive weighed about 200 Lbs total..... 1 deep and 2 Med....... I got to see down into the top super and it had totaly white caped honey in it.... I plan to take that super off next week when I get the extractor...


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi Steve 

Is it Sumac? I have a few boxes uncapped now, very dark almost like 
bamboo? Not sure what else it could be. It's funny I get very little dark
until later.
It seems to be a good year with everything is coming in strong, except
the purple loosestrife, which is coming in poor and is still being drowned
by the clover which has been "wicked good".


----------

